

Launching VWO: The Next Generation of Visual Website Optimizer - paraschopra
https://vwo.com/blog/launching-new-vwo/

======
kinj28
interesting work paras. my team at teamgum is doing A/b. will ask them to see
if this can help.

also would like to connect with you next time when i am in delhi

